
China's military power may surpass the US's - QuinnNovick
https://www.businessinsider.com/chinas-military-power-surpass-the-us-faster-than-you-think-2019-8
======
QuinnNovick
Business Insider's article explains how China's technological advantage may
overtake the United States' military, even with superior hard power.

